# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Блокируется загрузка приложений (заявка №112325)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
На компьютере появилось приложение Security Sphere 2012 Firewall Alert, блокирующее загрузку приложений, выдает сообщения что компьютер инфицирован
Дата обращения: 09.10.2011 18:09:43
Номер заявки: 112325

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*09.10.2011 19:30:05* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\userinit.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 0 байт *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\windebug32.exe* - Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.ysi
 размер: 163328 байт дата файла: 15.04.2008 19:00:00 версия: "1.6.0.1" копирайты: "Copyright 2004-2008 CANON INC. All Rights Reserved." детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Graftor.1320 *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\drivers\\win32x.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 0 байт *c:\\windows\\temp\\dwm.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 192000 байт дата файла: 09.10.2011 20:41:14 детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Kazy.39735; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Sapik trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Cycbot-MX [Trj] *C:\\WINDOWS\\Temp\\_uninst_07904169.bat* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 149 байт дата файла: 09.10.2011 21:59:02 *c:\\windows\\temp\\9810695\\0636842.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 457736 байт дата файла: 09.10.2011 17:23:48 версия: "11.0.0.1245" копирайты: "Copyright © Kaspersky Lab 1997-2009." *c:\\documents and settings\\Пользователь\\application data\\conhost.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 177152 байт дата файла: 09.10.2011 20:40:42 детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Kazy.39735; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Sapik trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Cycbot-MX [Trj] *c:\\program files\\internet explorer\\lvvm.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Gbot.pta
 размер: 173568 байт дата файла: 09.10.2011 20:40:00 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader5.2311; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Kazy.39671; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Sapik trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Cycbot-MX [Trj] *C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\userinit.exe* - Trojan-Mailfinder.Win32.Agent.ajt
 размер: 132608 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Inject.55458; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Graftor.1427 *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\windebug32.exe* - Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.ysi
 размер: 163328 байт версия: "1.6.0.1" копирайты: "Copyright 2004-2008 CANON INC. All Rights Reserved." детект других антивирусов: BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Graftor.1320 *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\drivers\\win32x.sys* - Trojan-Mailfinder.Win32.Agent.th
 размер: 12544 байт детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.NtRootKit.1601; VBA32: Зловред Trojan-Mailfinder.Win32.Agent.th; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.754175; NOD32: Зловред Win32/SpamTool.Agent.NBP trojan; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk]

----------

